# What Length Fiskars splitting axe



## fabsroman (Oct 17, 2012)

I have done most of my splitting with a hydraulic splitter except for when I was a 10 to 18 years old and my dad could not afford a splitter. So, have not swung an axe or sledge hammer to split wood in some 23 years. However, I need one now to make some kindling and just to have around the house. Do not really feel like taking out the hydraulic splitter every time I need to make a little kindling or split a couple logs.

I am 5' 9" and am debating between the X25 at 28" and the X27 at 36". Will the X27 just be too long for me to use efficiently at my height? Anybody out there my height using the X27. If it works, I would prefer it over the X25 for the additional leverage.


----------



## Grisu (Oct 17, 2012)

What size logs do you usually split for kindling? Could you not just use a small axe to cut down some splits? Something like the X17, maybe? I am 5'8" and use the X27 but only to split full size logs; after that I grab a hatchet.


----------



## fabsroman (Oct 17, 2012)

The wood box is 24", so most of the logs are 20" to 22". Think a hatchet would work fine on the 16" stuff, but I do not have many of them lying around. I can give the hatchet a try on the long logs. Will see how it works out, but am rather skeptical.


----------



## Grisu (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are pretty long splits. If you need a full swing then a larger axe will be needed. As said, I am about the same size and can handle the X27 well. But for your application you may want less leverage and more control so a shorter one may come in handy. Thus, I would favor the X25 here.


----------



## punchy (Oct 17, 2012)

i am 5'9" and like my x27.


----------



## ColdNH (Oct 17, 2012)

5'10" here and love my newly aquired x27, but im not making 24" long kindling either.


----------



## fabsroman (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, I might have an easy solution to this one. Start up the Stihl, cut a log in half, and make 10" kindling. Problem solved. Think I am still going to buy an X27 though.


----------



## osagebow (Oct 17, 2012)

punchy said:


> i am 5'9" and like my x27.


+1


----------



## Prof (Oct 17, 2012)

x27 for me. I went to Sears and played around with the x25 and could easily see me hitting myself in the shin, so I went with the x27. I don't think I could hit myself with it if I tried--not that I plan on trying--the thing is sharp!


----------



## maverick06 (Oct 18, 2012)

6' and i am x27, tried and returned the x25. It was more like a hatchet, felt dangerous to use.,


----------



## Gator eye (Oct 18, 2012)

If your use to a regular length axe or splitting maul get the longer one. I can't count the number of times that I've ALMOST hit my shin with my short handled fiskar.

Enough times that I'm thinking about buying the longer handle axe and just put the shorter one quietly in the corner of the wood shed.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm 6' and have the little short splitting tool, the Pro splitter, the Super splitter and the X27. I feel that I could do the things you are talking about with any of these tools but if you want the X27, you should buy yourself an X27. Otherwise, you won't be happy with anything else.
After using the Super splitter for a couple of years, the X27 wasn't the great leap forward that I thought it was going to be. It's a little better but I wouldn't pay much of a premium for it.


----------



## mudbug250 (Oct 18, 2012)

X27.  I am 6'1" and I think it is great.  I would not think it would be to much for a 5'9" guy.  By the way, I liked the X27 so much, I went and bought a X7 for a kindling ax.  That thing is awesome also.  I can l literally make shavings with that thing.  Love it.


----------

